
The Sliding Scale of Giving a Fuck - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.capwatkins.com/the-sliding-scale-of-giving-a-fuck
======
aethos
To generalize: "pick your battles".

------
anonbanker
adopting this methodology internally now. this should solve more than a few
arguments. thanks.

